# Job Opportunity in Oman



## Tony Evans (Mar 6, 2010)

Excellent news! I have been asked by my sponsor in the Sultanate of Oman to recruit 2 sales people from the UK as Display Advertising Sales Executives to work on established frequency magazines, directories and newspapers. Can anyone give me best advice, please, as to where I should look to advertise this opportunity. Thanks in advance, Tony.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want to advertise on this site, then you must be a Premium Member to do so and put your ad in the appropriate sections.

-


----------

